# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Как делать грузинский акцент?

## Valda

Мои друзья всегда смеются когда у меня появляется грузинский акцент, но не всегда получается мне такой смешной акцент. Я хотела знать как точно сделать этот акцент, что смогу постоянно смешить моих друзей. 
Кто-то может мне помочь?

----------


## Marcus

Заднее "а", особенно на месте "шва". хАрАшо. Дополнительное ударение на этом "а". Заменять мягкие согласные на твердые ("нэт"), а ш, ж и л смягчать (л и ль вообще путать).

----------


## Lampada



----------


## sergei

Там весь юмор не сколько в акценте, сколько в забавных упрощениях речи (сложно объяснить, это видимо както связано с особенностями расстановки слов предложения в национальных языках), ещё некоторые окончания слов могут пропускаться, падежи и спряжения не правильно расставляться и т.д. Тема довольно сложная, несмотря на кажущуюся несерьезность. 
вот из классики, но даже Райкин при всём таланте всё же не идеально подражает.

----------


## dtrq

> 

 Это не совсем грузинский акцент, как мне кажется.

----------


## alexsms

> Там весь юмор не сколько в акценте, сколько в забавных упрощениях речи

 гамарджобат, Серго) зачем упрощения?? это украшения речи-да? давай скажем - это модификация речи -да?

----------


## alexsms

Мимино (грузин и армянин). Мимино - И ни копейки не взяли! - YouTube

----------

